
U.S. CTO Aneesh Chopra is stepping down - noinput
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13772_3-57367507-52/u.s-cto-aneesh-chopra-is-stepping-down/
======
r0cketfr0g
Working with CodeAcademy to bring an abbreviated Codeyear program into the new
summer jobs program was forward thinking.

